# Automator DC-2400



## TXT1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi all. I recently picked up a table saw and dust collection unit at an auction. The DC had a duplex outlet wired through a delay device that would automatically turn on the DC unit ~2 seconds after the table saw started. Unfortunately, the previous owner had poorly soldered the wires onto the spade terminals of the Automator and they have since come loose. Since all the terminals have various amounts of solder glopped on them I can't tell what went where. I've done an internet search only to find out that the manufacturer is no longer in business and the inventor passed away last year. I have the patent documents and can understand the submitted wiring schematic, however, it makes no reference to the product that went to market, so I don't know what the terminals are attached to inside the unit. The unit is sealed so I can't look in and trace out the circuits. Is anyone out there familiar with this unit -- Automator DC-2400, manufactured by R.F. St.Louis Associates, Montague, NJ? Would you be willing to share the installation schematic?

Thanks.


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

TXT1 said:


> Hi all. I recently picked up a table saw and dust collection unit at an auction. The DC had a duplex outlet wired through a delay device that would automatically turn on the DC unit ~2 seconds after the table saw started. Unfortunately, the previous owner had poorly soldered the wires onto the spade terminals of the Automator and they have since come loose. Since all the terminals have various amounts of solder glopped on them I can't tell what went where. I've done an internet search only to find out that the manufacturer is no longer in business and the inventor passed away last year. I have the patent documents and can understand the submitted wiring schematic, however, it makes no reference to the product that went to market, so I don't know what the terminals are attached to inside the unit. The unit is sealed so I can't look in and trace out the circuits. Is anyone out there familiar with this unit -- Automator DC-2400, manufactured by R.F. St.Louis Associates, Montague, NJ? Would you be willing to share the installation schematic?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry I can't offer a direct response, but if you don't come up with a solution I can show you how to build an automatic switch very easily, no soldering, common parts. I added a Barrel Full shutoff and buzzer, also dead easy, but not required.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Brian(J) said:


> Sorry I can't offer a direct response, but if you don't come up with a solution I can show you how to build an automatic switch very easily, no soldering, common parts. I added a Barrel Full shutoff and buzzer, also dead easy, but not required.


I don't understand the benefit of a two second delay anyway. 
I simply wire in another outlet to the switch and plug the vacuum into the outlet. 
Turn the machine on and the outlet is live. The vacuum becomes live. 
Turn the machine off and the vacuum is turned off. Banda bam Banda boom. :thumbsup:


----------



## sbrader (Aug 27, 2015)

Brian(J) said:


> Sorry I can't offer a direct response, but if you don't come up with a solution I can show you how to build an automatic switch very easily, no soldering, common parts. I added a Barrel Full shutoff and buzzer, also dead easy, but not required.


Maybe you could share that on a new post. That would be great to have.

Scott


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

sbrader said:


> Maybe you could share that on a new post. That would be great to have.
> 
> Scott


I'll attach an image of the control I use. There is a 240 outlet in the box mounted to the DC. Anything you plug into it will turn on the DC when current flows. The overide turns it on/off as well. There is no delay on or off, I've never understood that either. The DC takes a moment to spin down and doesn't seem to leave anything in the hose.
The DC is wired 120v and the saw is 3hp 240 so there are two separate circuits.

yellow tube is a prox. detector for when I get a barrel. When the barrel starts getting full the DC turns off and a buzzer goes on.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

As far as why there is a 2 second delay, there is a large current inrush when starting a motor. Starting 2 at the same time may drive the current high enough to pop the breaker. Standard breakers are somewhat slow to react to the load, but you are likely above the rated amperage for a brief period whether or not the breaker flips. (NOT an electrician)


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Old Skhool said:


> As far as why there is a 2 second delay, there is a large current inrush when starting a motor. Starting 2 at the same time may drive the current high enough to pop the breaker. Standard breakers are somewhat slow to react to the load, but you are likely above the rated amperage for a brief period whether or not the breaker flips. (NOT an electrician)



Thank you for a very good explanation on the 2 second delay. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## sbrader (Aug 27, 2015)

Old Skhool said:


> As far as why there is a 2 second delay, there is a large current inrush when starting a motor. Starting 2 at the same time may drive the current high enough to pop the breaker.


Based on what Brian said in his explanation, it sounds like he is running the DC and saw on separate circuits which should eliminate the risk of popping a breaker.

Scott


----------



## teamhuth (Feb 20, 2019)

Saw power goes in T2 and out T1. T3 is the neutral of the saw (White). Dust Collector Blk in on T4,and out on T5. T6 has no connection.


----------



## TXT1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks teamhuth. So, by your description it sounds like this is strictly a 110V circuit with no option to convert to 220V, right?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

fwiw, good dust collection practices recommend that the dust collector continue to operate 30 seconds after cutting has stopped, to transmit the dust all the way back to the collector, otherwise it drops in the pipe.


the wiring schematic is shown on page 4.
https://emgw.org/Resources/Documents/Papers%20and%20Articles/ShopWiringProof.pdf


----------



## WoodWes (9 mo ago)

TXT1 said:


> Hi all. I recently picked up a table saw and dust collection unit at an auction. The DC had a duplex outlet wired through a delay device that would automatically turn on the DC unit ~2 seconds after the table saw started. Unfortunately, the previous owner had poorly soldered the wires onto the spade terminals of the Automator and they have since come loose. Since all the terminals have various amounts of solder glopped on them I can't tell what went where. I've done an internet search only to find out that the manufacturer is no longer in business and the inventor passed away last year. I have the patent documents and can understand the submitted wiring schematic, however, it makes no reference to the product that went to market, so I don't know what the terminals are attached to inside the unit. The unit is sealed so I can't look in and trace out the circuits. Is anyone out there familiar with this unit -- Automator DC-2400, manufactured by R.F. St.Louis Associates, Montague, NJ? Would you be willing to share the installation schematic?
> 
> Thanks.


I just saw this thread. I have an Automater DC-2400 and attached is the info and schematic that came with it.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

WoodWes said:


> I just saw this thread. I have an Automater DC-2400 and attached is the info and schematic that came with it.


Welcome to the forum. TXT1 was last here 3 years ago, hopefully he got it working.

What woodworking projects do you like to do? I make stuff for cats.


----------

